# Anahauc WLR malice intent?



## KingTut

This is a picture of a cut off of Oyster Creek where Hurricane Ike claimed someoneâ€™s bridge. I put-in at the first boat ramp at the Anahuac Wildlife Refuge this morning. The one closest to the entrance thatâ€™s really nothing but a mile long bar ditch running east to the creek. Once you get to Oyster Creek, head north and this old broke-down bridge is the second right turn into the flats. 

Iâ€™m trying to think of a reason someone would run a chain across the entire water way here. Even going to such great lengths as to wrap the chain around each creosote pole one time for that added extra tug when your lower unit gets to the end of the slack. I hung a mirro-lure it or I may have never seen it. Maybe Iâ€™m just an old grump and thereâ€™s a very good reason to have a chain placed just below water line strung across a public water way? 

If anyone can think of a good reason, please let me know.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Your right sir there are some very sick deranged individuals and some day it will catch up to them.One can never ever be too safe on the water did you remove it?.


----------



## texasislandboy

With the price of chain right now they must really want to keep people out.


----------



## Lrtexasman

*chain*

Sure be nice if a local game warden hid a game cam and photographed the clown hanging the chain across the bridge.


----------



## Captain Dave

Nice report King Tut.. Thats a new chain.. maybe auxiliary government extending their boundaries.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I would have went back to the truck for my bolt cutters. Free chain as I see it!


----------



## bobby tackaberry

Think about it. Nobody does this stuff unless they are being paid.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I would have went back to the truck for my bolt cutters. Free chain as I see it!


Exactly what I was thinking! But in all seriousness, that chain could cause some serious damage to a lower unit and I can't think of any reason someone would put it there...that would be really bad especially at high speed- a good way to throw someone off the boat and get killed!


----------



## shotman

Check for BODIES


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bolt cutters and make a sign for the ******** that put that there. 
Sounds like that rumor about someone on here placing concrete filled cinder blocks with rebar sticking out in some back lake mouths.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## KingTut

I just got a return call from the Game Warden and she's ******! Hoo Rah!


----------



## redexpress

Does that cut go east towards a waterfowl lease??


----------



## Zeitgeist

redexpress said:


> Does that cut go east towards a waterfowl lease??


Makes sense, opening day. Crazy people don't want anglers up in there! Sick!


----------



## Hoggslayer

I'll bet it's duck hunters. They could have put some floats on the chain and been a little less of a jerk.


----------



## SJAdventures

O'Fish'All Business said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! But in all seriousness, that chain could cause some serious damage to a lower unit and I can't think of any reason someone would put it there...that would be really bad especially at high speed- a good way to throw someone off the boat and get killed!


Fatalities from hitting an under water obstruction with your lower unit isn't all that rare either. we just had one this year here in MS. a guy's lower unit hit an unmarked underwater shallow dredge line at a high speed and the guy was killed by the motor when it was kicked up and forward violently striking him. Not sure if he died from blunt force trauma or if the prop actually hit him.


----------



## Super Dave

I know exactly where the launch is that you used. I've been there many times. I checked google earth looking for the bridge you described but I can't see it. Do you have a gps location on that old bridge?


----------



## KingTut

Super Dave said:


> I know exactly where the launch is that you used. I've been there many times. I checked google earth looking for the bridge you described but I can't see it. Do you have a gps location on that old bridge?


29.623097,-94.517659

Google maps will take you to it-copy and paste these co-ordinates.


----------



## 9121SS

I know right where that is. Hunted that area for years. I hope they catch whoever did that! Good on ya for calling it in. You may have saved a life!


----------



## Zeitgeist

That is way off the beaten path!


----------



## Zeitgeist

Purple pin is the spot.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I am sure if a game warden would have posted up there early this morning they would have known who that was that put it up there. I wonder what the crime would be if they found out who did that?


----------



## fISHBUD

This is not good! Keep us posted. I hope they catch the POS


----------



## Super Dave

KingTut said:


> 29.623097,-94.517659
> 
> Google maps will take you to it-copy and paste these co-ordinates.


thanks, I see it now. I was looking too far north.
With the water levels so high right now do you think it is possible the chain was not meant to be below the water? Still, if someone is running while dark it could be disastrous. That's refuge property, is it not? I've seen the wire fences built across several of the cuts further south and I think they were placed there by the refuge people, were they not?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Super Dave said:


> thanks, I see it now. I was looking too far north.
> With the water levels so high right now do you think it is possible the chain was not meant to be below the water? Still, if someone is running while dark it could be disastrous. That's refuge property, is it not? I've seen the wire fences built across several of the cuts further south and I think they were placed there by the refuge people, were they not?


Pffft, above water, below water, even with the water, it is ignorant and irresponsible to put others in danger this way. If authorities placed it there (doubt it) it would be brightly marked and there would be signs posted. 
Imagine if someone hit that and were thrown over the bow and then drown.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## jampen

Yeah, whoever did it, official or otherwise, is a knot head


----------



## jampen

Nobody gonna go flying through there on plane...but I wouldn't want it wrapped around my lower unit.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Could be some ****** off duck hunters trying to keep the area to them selves. I hope the warden catches the thug.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*More Likely a PETA nut*

Trying to kill some duck hunters - out to be a felony if they get caught ---


----------



## redexpress

I don't think that is refuge property. Look at all the ATV or truck ruts on Google.


----------



## justletmein

Duck hunters. Myself and my family are duck hunters, but I swear in all my years of hunting and fishing for anything I can find an excuse to shoot or catch the only true azzholes I've ever met in the field or on the water were duck hunters. Just something about them... even some of the guides. 

Anyhow would be great if the perp were caught, but I doubt it'll happen. Sure would be cool to put up a game cam there before opening weekend of duck season next year though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

justletmein said:


> Duck hunters. Myself and my family are duck hunters, but I swear in all my years of hunting and fishing for anything I can find an excuse to shoot or catch the only true azzholes I've ever met in the field or on the water were duck hunters. Just something about them... even some of the guides.
> 
> Anyhow would be great if the perp were caught, but I doubt it'll happen. Sure would be cool to put up a game cam there before opening weekend of duck season next year though.


You mean the same kind of duck hunters that are all camo'd out and huddled up in their blinds and when you drift within 50 yards of them they fire shots over your boat because you are invading their space? It has happened more than once. I guess they don 't realize how hard it is to tell if someone is in a blind and I guess they expect everyone to avoid all shorelines and back lakes during duck season. That is how a selfish ***** thinks.


----------



## t bone

*WLR*

Look at the log sheet.If i can recall there is a log in book you have to sign when you visit refuge weather bird watching,fishing or hunting.


----------



## troutless

Someone wanted a private Duck Lease?


----------



## spurgersalty

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You mean the same kind of duck hunters that are all camo'd out and huddled up in their blinds and when you drift within 50 yards of them they fire shots over your boat because you are invading their space? It has happened more than once. I guess they don 't realize how hard it is to tell if someone is in a blind and I guess they expect everyone to avoid all shorelines and back lakes during duck season. That is how a selfish ***** thinks.


Could have been the bass fishermen I shined my light at right at shooting hours as they were motoring into our area. You'd figure they could see it as I started when they were 200 yards out.
That's okay, as they were fishing my decoys, I calmly waded out and began shooting the water all around me without shooting in their direction. Figured I wasn't the only one that was gonna have a ruined trip due to a dick
This was after a friendly request to relocate as we were there first.
So, it ain't just duck hunters Mac.

Â©


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Super Dave said:


> With the water levels so high right now do you think it is possible the chain was not meant to be below the water?


This is what I was thinking. If by chance that is the case, they still should have known better.


----------



## Nicademas

*Hmm.*

Actually, it sounds like you are exactly the kind of duck hunter about which he was referencing.

Those folks aren't right for blatantly coming in on you once it was clear to them what situation they intruded upon, but shooting live ammunition in their vicinity is much worse. Do you want me to tell you a true story about a ricochet that killed a child?



spurgersalty said:


> Could have been the bass fishermen I shined my light at right at shooting hours as they were motoring into our area. You'd figure they could see it as I started when they were 200 yards out.
> That's okay, as they were fishing my decoys, I calmly waded out and began shooting the water all around me without shooting in their direction. Figured I wasn't the only one that was gonna have a ruined trip due to a dick
> This was after a friendly request to relocate as we were there first.
> So, it ain't just duck hunters Mac.
> 
> Â©


----------



## spurgersalty

Nicademas said:


> Actually, it sounds like you are exactly the kind of duck hunter about which he was referencing.
> 
> Those folks aren't right for blatantly coming in on you once it was clear to them what situation they intruded upon, but shooting live ammunition in their vicinity is much worse. Do you want me to tell you a true story about a ricochet that killed a child?


Did you not read the story thoroughly? And spare me the overly dramatic fable.

Â©


----------



## RexP

Iread the whole (story) i am inclined to believe that if someone is shoting at me or in my direction, i would be inclined to return fire.:cloud:


----------



## spurgersalty

RexP said:


> Iread the whole (story) i am inclined to believe that if someone is shoting at me or in my direction, i would be inclined to return fire.:cloud:


I bet you're the Belle of the Ball at a gun range then

Â©


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress

trying to cut off access to the mighty gaftops sanctuary again i see. gaftop estuary back in those parts.


----------



## photofishin

spurgersalty said:


> I bet you're the Belle of the Ball at a gun range then
> 
> Â©


Sorry, but I got the exact same thing when I read your initial post. Not only would the game warden have hauled your *** off for that response, it's highly likely he'd be taking you to the hospital first. Firing a weapon off in ANY direction as a method to intimidate someone is ridiculous at best.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

An airboat could make it over that chain no problem...


----------



## Part Timer

photofishin said:


> Sorry, but I got the exact same thing when I read your initial post. Not only would the game warden have hauled your *** off for that response, it's highly likely he'd be taking you to the hospital first. Firing a weapon off in ANY direction as a method to intimidate someone is ridiculous at best.


You didnt read the story right either. He was not firing his weapon in intimidation. He fired into the water to ruin any fishing they were planning to do. Not at them, not in there direction, and not over them. If you have your license to carry you might want to read the rules again. If you shoot someone who was duck hunting and fired a shot into the water not in your direction at all, and you fired in return upon them...........well you would go to jail. plain and simple. Not taking sides just stating facts.

as far as the chain goes. i fish that area all the time. we never go north from the ramp we always head south. If the chain was intended to be higher, i think that would be even worse and just have a close line effect. whoever put it there is out of their mind. looking at the sign in books wouldnt solve anything. opening weekend of duck season i bet there was a lot of names in that book.


----------



## Part Timer

just to be clear though, that is not part of the wildlife refuge. I think its private property, some keep out signs would have been smarter than trying to ruin some unsuspecting boaters boat or possibly harming them. 

To the OP have you heard back from the warden? if it is private property you think they would have contacted the land owner first.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Dick Cheney approves this thread.


----------



## KingTut

Part Timer said:


> just to be clear though, that is not part of the wildlife refuge. I think its private property, some keep out signs would have been smarter than trying to ruin some unsuspecting boaters boat or possibly harming them.
> 
> To the OP have you heard back from the warden? if it is private property you think they would have contacted the land owner first.


No I have not heard back from the Game Warden. That day I stopped at the new Anahauc WLR Visitor Center and looked on their big map. The property in questions is not Refuge property. But the water is public property. In the state of Texas all water belongs to the people of Texas and cannot be closed off to the general public. I live on a lake. I can restrict you stepping off your boat onto my property, but the water is public property and protected as such by law. If I endanger you in my efforts, that is public endangerment at the very least!


----------



## SaltyPeter

Looks like the bridge was low enough to stop any traffic before.. Also looks like you can see the chain in the google earth shot. I would think the landowner or whoever leases the property probably put it up to keep traffic out..


----------



## photofishin

Part Timer said:


> You didnt read the story right either. He was not firing his weapon in intimidation. He fired into the water to ruin any fishing they were planning to do. Not at them, not in there direction, and not over them. If you have your license to carry you might want to read the rules again.


I guess there's some problems with reading comprehension here. If he fired his weapon in the water to "ruin their fishing", I see that as intimidation. I also see that as being stupid, irresponsible and would LIKELY result in his arrest when the game warden came. I did NOT say that I'd fire on ANYONE. I simply stated that if it had been me, he likely would have been in for a hurting. MOST people I know use common sense. OBVIOUSLY this guy didn't.


----------



## Part Timer

KingTut said:


> No I have not heard back from the Game Warden. That day I stopped at the new Anahauc WLR Visitor Center and looked on their big map. The property in questions is not Refuge property. But the water is public property. In the state of Texas all water belongs to the people of Texas and cannot be closed off to the general public. I live on a lake. I can restrict you stepping off your boat onto my property, but the water is public property and protected as such by law. If I endanger you in my efforts, that is public endangerment at the very least!


True, but when the bridge was still there, could you access it then? If not, then they had been blocking that access for a long time unlawfully. I'm not sure on the laws on that to be honest though. All i know is leaving a chain across there like that is chicken poop. Like i said me and my dad fish that bayou all the time and we could have easily ran that over exploring some new spots.


----------



## the hook

By the pic, it appears that the openings are closed/chained(?) off, EXCEPT the one circled...I, obviously, do not know?? Like stated, with the high water, maybe the opening is not visible??...Someone maybe marked the deeper and keeping whomever from getting in trouble going thru the other openings??


----------



## mustfish

There is a chain across part of the channel under the Kemah bridge on 146 also. Be careful ..especially at dark ! and its just high enough to clothes line you.


----------

